# Vaccination Protocol Changes 2016 By Dr. Dodds



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Updated information from Dr. Dodds concerning Parvo Vaccination's.

Dr. Dodds: " I made significant and important changes to my vaccination protocol. Previously, I recommended giving the last distemper + parvovirus vaccine at 14-16 weeks of age. Based on the latest research, Dr. Ronald Schultz informed me last week that another parvovirus vaccine needs to be given at 18 weeks old to assure protection against the virulent parvovirus strain 2c. "

*
9 - 10 weeks of age*
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
e.g. Merck Nobivac (Intervet Progard) Puppy DPV


*14 – 15 weeks of age
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV


*18 weeks of age
Parvovirus only, MLV*
Note: New research states that last puppy parvovirus vaccine should be at 18 weeks old.


*20 weeks or older, if allowable by law
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


*1 year old
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
This is an optional booster or titer. If the client intends _not_ to booster after this optional booster or intends _to_ retest titers in another three years, this optional booster at puberty is wise.



*1 year old
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2016 Dodds Vaccination Protocol for Dogs 


Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. Visit The Rabies Challenge Fund for more information.

W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Hemopet / NutriScan
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843


Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Interesting. Seger's 1 yr titer had no immunity for Parvo and was given at 15-16 weeks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, all dogs are different! That is why I believe the titer's are so important. You *must* make sure that your dogs are covered but not over vaccinated (IMHO).

Our current dogs are 8 and almost 10 years old. They only had one parvo and one distemper (agreement of vet) when they were pups, and their titers, which I have done every year to be safe, are still sufficient after all these years!

Moms


----------



## Zen327 (Jul 21, 2016)

So, I'm at 16 weeks with my dog so, he'll be a bit late going into the 2nd round but, would that mean I should wait 4 weeks before going with the 3rd round of Parvo? Then 24 weeks for rabies?


----------



## Zen327 (Jul 21, 2016)

Also, pardon the ignorance but could anyone post a link as to what the "brand" of the shot is and where it can be found? Or is this something that should be administered by the vet?


----------

